# Fehler 403 bei Sessiontimeout mit <security-constraint>



## navino (10. Feb 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen SessionFilter der mich zu einer Seite navigiert, wenn die Session abläuft.
Soweit so gut, funktioniert.

Wenn ich in der web.xml Bereiche mit <security-constraint> hinzufüge, 
und ich Versuche bereiche aufzurufen, die geschützt kommt ein Error 403
Auch gut !!

Wenn ich aber in der web.xml die contraints aktiviere und meine Session abläuft, bekomme ich dann immer den 403.
Wie kann ich das ändern ??

Gruß
navino


----------

